# Slow down in curve



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

I have one engine that slows down in a curve. No other engines slow down in it.
It is a Kato.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

jerbear said:


> I have one engine that slows down in a curve. No other engines slow down in it.
> It is a Kato.


Check the distance between the flanges. They might be binding on the curbs. The other possibility is that there is more than two axles on the truck which could also cause binding.

K


----------



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

If it is binding on the flanges how do I fix that? 
Thanks,
Jerbear


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

jerbear said:


> If it is binding on the flanges how do I fix that?
> Thanks,
> Jerbear


If it is a three axle truck you could grind the flange off of the wheels on the center axle. If it is a single axle you could press the wheels on to the axle a little bit tighter.

I have an old Burlington Diesel and it has had the flanges removed from the center wheels and it can navigate a 15" radius curve with no problem. But that is the way they made them back in the 60's. I have also noticed several steamers on Ebay have had the same modification.

K


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

jerbear said:


> I have one engine that slows down in a curve. No other engines slow down in it.
> It is a Kato.


What is the radius of the curve? Is the curve on an incline? Is the track leading up to the curve on an incline? How long of a train are you pulling?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like Ken says, it depends on the specific locomotive and the track configuration.


----------



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

The curve is flat and before and after is flat. I think it is a 18 inch radius. It is a kato, 3 axle. I have other engines that are 3 axle and do not slow down in the same curve. Also the wheels are track and wheels are clean.
thanks,
Jerbear


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Check the wheels on the problem loco and compare them to the locos that don't have a problem. I think you might find that the center axel of each truck on the problem loco doesn't move side to side as much as the same axel does on the non-problem axels.
18" radius is a very tight turn for a C truck.


----------



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

How is the best way to grind down the flange on the center wheels?
Jerbear


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

jerbear said:


> How is the best way to grind down the flange on the center wheels?
> Jerbear


I turn the engine upside down on a cradle made from a piece of bubble wrap, Hook it up to a transformer, Power it up and grind away using a dremel with a rasp bit being careful to only cut the flange and not the flat part of the wheel. And if the wheel has tires, I temporarily remove the tires so I won't damage them.

K


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have you read what the minimum recommended radius is for that locomotive? Some locomotive with negotiate a 22" curve and bind on 18". Especially the longer SD versions.


----------

